# Stadt verbietet Fahrrad-Parcours im Wald



## mcmatzel (6. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen... 

wer wäre dabei morgen um 16 Uhr die Ortsbesichtigung zu besuchen?
Ich finde man sollte die Kiddys unterstützen und hinter ihnen stehen, wenn der Förster ihnen seine achso tollen Argumente an den Kopf schmeißt...ich kenne den Choleriker und weiß jetzt schon wie das da abgehen wird.

http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...Stadt_verbietet_Fahrrad-Parcours_im_Wald.html


----------



## Domme02 (6. Februar 2012)

leider keine zeit...aber super Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (6. Februar 2012)

Leider ebenfalls keine Zeit.
Wünsche euch/denen aber viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung!


----------



## the_Shot (6. Februar 2012)

Sorry, um die Uhrzeit häng ich noch auf der Arbeit rum, ich wünsche allerdings viel Erfolg und drücke fest die Daumen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehs einfach nich.Man kann es echt keinem Recht machen, die eine Hälfte beschwert sich das die Jugend nurnoch Drogen nimmt und vorm Rechner hängt, die andere will sie aus der Natur haben nur weil sie anstatt den Wald plattzutrampeln - wie es damals üblicher war - mit Stollen drüberfahren. Ist mir ein Rätsel. Und selbst die, die sich um die Natur kümmern, sich nur auf ein bestimmtes Gebiet beschränken damit sie nicht jeden Tag ein neues Stück Wald zerfahren und dann auch noch den Müll entsorgen werden einfach niedergemacht. Traurig irgendwie, man fragt sich was man überhaupt noch darf.


----------



## TypMitBart (7. Februar 2012)

Also folgenden Argumente wurden vorgetragen:

Forst:
- Im Bereich der Strecke gibt es Feuersalamander. Eines der wenigen Rückzugsgebiete in diesem Bereich.
- Die alte Strecke (vor 10 Jahren dichtgemacht, vorher ca 25 Jahre in Benutzung) habe die Buchen, welche nun in der Strecke liegen, zerstört. Die Reifen haben die Wurzeln freigelegt und zu sehr beschädigt.
- Mit am wichtigsten: Sicherheit in diesem Bereich (fallendes Totholz etc.) und die damit verbundenen Kosten diese zu gewährleisten, weiterhin aber auch das Problem der Rechtsprechung, dass den Förster zur Rechenschaft ziehen würde, sollte etwas passieren. (und damit sind nicht in erster Linie Stürze gemeint)
- Weiteres Ärgernis: diese Tour, die lt. Hr. P. Bad Salzuflens Wälder als Mountain Bike - ich will mal sagen - Revier "brandmarkt". Was hieran stört ist wiederum die Problematik mit der Sicherheit und wohl auch, dass sich der Wald überlaufen sieht...

Jetzt die Eltern / Unterstützer / ältere und jüngere Biker:

- Die alte Strecke bestand wirklich lange und naja, Buchen die wirklich tief wurzeln verdursten wohl nicht so schnell, aber da sollte sich vllt. ein unabhängiger Fachmann äußern
- 50 m entfernt befindet sich ein Abenteuerspielplatz, ist der Feuersalamander von da umgezogen (Spielplatz seit ca 30 Jahren, ehemalige Sandgrube -zugeschüttet-)? Die wirklichen Feuchtgebiete weitere -na- 20 m entfernt sind vom Radeln garnicht betroffen
- Sollen die Kids anstatt im Wald "blödsinn", im weiteren Abenteuer genannt, zu machen lieber vorm Rechner hängen, sich NS-/Islamisten-/Sonstwas-Propaganda reinziehen oder gar dem nächsten Triebtäter im Chat auf den Leim gehen, oder gar Bomben bauen, sich Waffen besorgen und die Schule stürmen?
- Dann natürlich die Punkte von Wolfs.Blut 
- Die Forstangestellten jagen z.T. selbst mit ihren Autos durch den Wald - klar sind im Auftrag des Guten und nur auf den dafür vorgesehenen Wegen unterwegs - aber müssen 30 - 40 km/h sein? 
- Selbstverständlich möchte niemand, dass im Falle einer Tragödie - wie von herabfallenden Ästen oder stürzenden Bäumen erschlagene, sagen wir mal, Menschen - die Verantwortlichen in der Behörde zu suchen sind, was leider lt. geltendem Recht wohl so ist...

Deshalb muss ein Kompromiss gefunden werden. Vorschläge hierzu waren:

- den Bereich der Strecke nicht mehr als Wald laufen zu lassen
Was aber wohl zu Schwierigkeiten führen würde die wie folgt aussehen:
Für die ca. 3000m² müsste eine Ausgleichsfläche her, nur wird dies nicht im Verhältnis 1:1 gehen, sonder eher 1:4, was eine Aufforstung von ca 12.000m² entspräche, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Dabei spielt natürlich Geld eine Rolle, aber wollte die aktuelle Regierung nicht auch mehr für die Förderung der Jugend tun, und gibt es da nicht auch Bestrebungen, Diabetes Mellitus Typ II Neuerkrankungsraten bei Kindern und Jugenlichen zu senken? (kleiner Tip: Sport ist gut...)
Naja...weiter im Text.
- Vllt. besteht ja die Möglichkeit den Bereich der Strecke als Ausdehnung des Abenteuerspielplatzes einzurichten, damit die Kids die Abenteuer auch da belassen wo sie hingehören, weil dort wird ja die Stadt nicht belangt, wenn sich nen Kind nen Zahn ausschlägt, sagt ja schon der Name

So, im Rathaus war ich dann aber nicht mehr. 
Nochmals: Es möchte niemand, dass der Förster juristisch belangt wird, sollte die Strecke den Jungs zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Nutzung in dem Fall halt auf eigene Gefahr. Nen Hinweis auf Schutzausrüstung sollte obligatorischer Weise, vllt im Rahmen eines erweiterten, GRÖßEREN Abenteuerspielplatzes, auf ein schönes neues Schild gedruckt werden. 
Ausserdem will niemand, dass sich dort Leute treffen, die Dreck hinterlassen, saufen und sonstwas machen. 

Greetz


----------



## mcmatzel (9. Februar 2012)

hier der aktuelle Stand aus der Lokalpresse.

http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...l_Biker-Parcours_in_Bad_Salzuflen_retten.html


wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## exto (9. Februar 2012)

_Einigermaßen ratlos blieben die Politiker zurück..._ 

Leider viel zu oft das Problem.

Wenigstens steht offensichtlich die Presse und die Eltern hinter den Kids


----------



## mcmatzel (27. Februar 2012)

Es gibt neues, auch die Politiker sind für den Erhalt der Strecke. Insbesondere dass manche Lokalpolitiker sich geoutet haben, früher selbst die Strecke genutzt zu haben finde ich hervorragend!

http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a..._haelt_Mountainbikestrecke_fuer_wertvoll.html

Grüße!


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Top! 

Besonders die Regelung der Haftungsfrage dürfte für andere Projekte interessant sein.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Februar 2012)

Find ich jut die Entwicklung! Das gibt Hoffnung dass nicht doch die ganze poitisch/bürokratische Welt gegen den Sport ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Jetzt wär es Zeit, den Thread umzubenennen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Februar 2012)

Ja, lasst uns ein "möglicherweise nicht mehr" anhängen! :-D


----------



## TypMitBart (28. Februar 2012)

So gesehen hat es ja auch nicht "die Stadt" verboten, sonder "DER Förster"... im Namen der Stadt...klar.
Ja Top, da haben die Freien Wähler meine Idee geklaut und dann als Antrag eingereicht...aber egal, solange es möglich sein wird weiterhin mal auf 1-2 Sprünge an den Kuhlen vorbeizufahren...


----------

